
Virtual composer makes beautiful music—and stirs controversy - fogus
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/09/virtual-composer-makes-beautiful-musicand-stirs-controversy.ars
======
nooloop
They had a link to the EMI generated music, but no link to music by Emily
Howell, even though he started this second phase of the project in 2003. I
searched google and youtube and found nothing. Does anyone know where to find
examples of the Emily Howell work?

